
It's dangerous to outsource our critical thinking to computers - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/10/google-facebook-critical-thinking-computers
======
linux_devil
"The engineered environments of Facebook, Google and the rest have
increasingly discouraged us from engaging in an intellectually meaningful way"

I fail to understand if it's their duty to inculcate critical thinking in all
of us . While reading any article on websites I try to fact check while
searching on google , I dont believe any random article getting viral. Yes I
agree there is lot of content online which might not be correct but
outsourcing critical thinking to computers using correct resources might not
be a bad idea depending on way it is done

~~~
chillingeffect
> I try to fact check while searching on google

Everyone should do that, but it's like everyone whittling a toothbrush, can't
we trust at least some people to build a toothbrush machine and run it safely?

